# Xolo Play Tegra Note-Service related help



## IndRaj95 (Jul 21, 2014)

I took my Xolo Play Tegra Note tab to authorized service centre.
He said that water/sweat might have entered the microUSB port and he'll charge Rs.750
for replacing the port in spite of the product being within the warranty period.
But I use it in a normal way I and I don't think what he said is true.Kindly help me.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 30, 2014)

Send an email to their customer care department and tell them what your problem is-i think they might be able to help you out.


----------



## IndRaj95 (Aug 12, 2014)

I've already sent email.They replied by telling me to take it to service centre.
But after I  gave it to an authorised service centre,they changed the connector and gave me the tab after nearly a week.
It again went off and again they are taking more than a week to repair.Finally they told me that they had to get a chip from Bangalore and insert it.It seems that the charging port connected chip is slightly bent in shape.


----------

